# Hail Knights, to War! To War!



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

So on my work table/desk I have several projects. Here are two current ones I'm working on. The command squad would be coming along faster if the post office wasn't holding up some bits I needed.

Deathwatch Command Squad I'm developing:




























pst.. Son of Horus.. the guy on the back right is the one that will have the shield... when I finally get it 

And I'm trying to develop a tournament tray/diorama for my Aesir Knight army. Nothing is glued yet, mainly since i want to find some Cities bits to add more detail to the Necromunda bits, and want to figure out something to do with the base.... Apoc urban road would be nice, but price is a bit excessive for what little I need. I'd little to add some kind of power generator on the right side, in the circular opening on the first two levels.

Ideas are more then welcome


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very cool dude... It has been a long while since I've seen that terrain, lol.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

If you are not adverse to making your own. I know from experience that Pringles cans fit nicely in those holes.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Tiberius said:


> If you are not adverse to making your own. I know from experience that Pringles cans fit nicely in those holes.


No, I don't mind making my own at all. I'm just not sure how I'd detail it to make it seem more like a power conductor or something like that, rather then a painted pringles can 

And there are advantages to being a packrat


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Well the one I did for Necro looked like an old coal burner. So basically all I added was a door, a smoke stack, and wires I recovered from an alarm clock. Hopes this gives you an idea.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Actually, it does. I've found some Cities of Death stuff I could readily use to detail up the Pringles Can/Coal Burner... now just to get my hands on some. But thanks for the idea, I'm definitely gonna be using it!


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Deathwatch Techmarine to lead my primary Devastator squad

Still planning to add a Servoskull with a servo-arm on the back of the base, hence why the techmarine is standing forward as much as he is. Would have had him forward more, but it was causing balance problems due to the weaponary sticking out so much.


























And I'm using some possessed bits along with regular chaos stuff to create an enhanced CSM squad to go along with Fabius Bile:










Champion:









Meltagun CSM... I figured since the Emperor's Children had the best of gear, if any Legion had a meltapistol it would be them. Of course for rules since CSM have a pistol and CCW, this guy would use those... I just wanted to combine the meltagun and the pistol for appearance's sake:









I did get some CoD stuff for the diorama tray I've been looking to put together, so I'm not sure if I'm still gonna use any of the Necromunda stuff at all. Might just save that stuff so I can use it to put together a Chaos version if I opt to that that.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok... so I've got more updates. Havn't been doing as much painting lately, been kinda busy. But I'm sure I'll get alot of that done once this semester is over.

Aesir Knight Strega class space marine attack bike:

























Aesir Knight Strega class space marine bike squad:

















Ka-tet of the Crimson King Daemon Prince 'The Crimson King'

























A Deathwatch Chaplain and another random Chaplain for Apoc:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Rindaris said:


> No, I don't mind making my own at all. I'm just not sure how I'd detail it to make it seem more like a power conductor or something like that, rather then a painted pringles can
> 
> And there are advantages to being a packrat


I've painted tons of pringles cans. They don't look anything like painted pringles cans when they're done, oddly enough... usually they come out looking like grain silos, but if you stuck one in there, it'd probably come out looking like a support structure for the building or something. The display tray looks like it's coming along well! I should try something like that for my Lions Rampant. I don't know how I'd make it work though since I'd want to be able to display an entire Battle Company on it. Hmm... may be new project time in short order.

On a side note, my paint is still at the parents' house, so I have absolutely no way to work on your shield for at least a few more days. I'll be out of town anyway beating people with a foam sword, so... yeah. It'll get done though, I promise! It's a five-minute thing to freehand that iconography, it's just getting my paints back.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I also got my hands on one of those Ad Mec building kits, so that will definitely make it more lively. The only thing stalling me right now is figuring out how to do the basing of it. I saw (I believe on the GW site) how they did a base for a BT setting, but I'm really not sure I have the tools and skill to pull that off.

And the tray would only be for about 2000 points... if I wanted to take a picture of all 8k+ points of stuff I had, I'd need a whole table. I might do that eventually with that big roman pillar piece of terrain no one ever uses, once I get all my AK stuff painted.

Unfortunely it'll be awhile before I get that far since I had ideas on kitting my 2nd landspeeder with the 'wings' from a star wars tie interceptor.... and I still need to finish the weapon sponsons for my land raider... among everything else I have sitting around. 

And no worries on the champion, take your time. Gives me an excuse to not finish up the DW squad ~laughs~


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work on the conversions, quite a bit of effort going into a cool army. I did the same thing as you for my Tzeentch marines by combining the Possessed and the CSM's together and it is a simple thing that looks fantastic.

Now for some constructive criticism that is not meant, in any way, to offend you regarding the paint.

Simply: you have too many colours going on. Perfect example is this guy here










Red, purple, white, silver, gold, black, etc. Too much on one model UNLESS most of those colours are used as small highlights and to pick out details. You should only have two main colours with a third as a contrast that take up the majority of the model. The rest should only be on very small things like purity seals, lenses, etc. In general, all the trim should be the same colour and this includes the eagle, skulls, etc that come on the model.

Personally, I would have painted the model red like you did but also the backpack (colour #1). Trim would look good in the gold (colour #2) with a slight darkening from a chestnut ink wash. The third colour would have been the boltgun metal on the gun and also done on the poweraxe, in between leg and arm joints, mouth grill, a couple antennae, and washed down with a fairly heavy black ink mix. From there all the areas are covered in your primary colours and then you can use the other colours to add different touches here and there. The blue on the scope is great and the hose would look awesome with a green colour. In fact, since the model is primarily red, I would use green in 3 separate spots on the model for the "3 spot method" which is using a contrasting colour in 3 small yet separate areas of the model to draw the eye around more.

Another thing I would do is check out Pandas Colour Theory tutorial regarding colour choices as it is DAMN helpful and something that can help anyone to mix colour schemes better. I use it all the time actually. 

Anyway, those are some tips for you if you are will to receive them


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

If I were to be offended by criticism I wouldn't have posted anything here, so no worries.

Trust me, I welcome all advise. Yeah, that guy was a PITA (pain in the arse) to paint, and thats not even the most recent picture. I mean this particular techmarine was meant to be pretty special, so I wanted to make it look really nice (have since added a servo-skull with part of servo-harness to act as his 'servo-arm'). But yeah... I really do to many colors on my techmarines, I entirely agree. But I think for my standard troops (mithril silver and boltgun as primaries) and Deathwatch guys (chaos black and boltgun as primaries) I keep it more sensible. 

I think sometimes I see mini's like yours and Son's and try to overcompensate on my own. But thats why I post stuff on here and B&C, for comments and ideas


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

Your on the right path to improving. and it's nice to see when someone can accept decent advice. The first step is to acknowledge your mistakes. And yes overcompesation can be a nasty thing lol, i used to do it alot aswell, but hey... we're only human. Classic example: I never used to thin my paints and always did a rush job... my work always look blotchy and messy. Now i take my time... too much time lol but i get the desired look that i want from my model. Take the time and learn different varients of styles and techniques and bend them into your own style. Take it from me, take the time. I would show my old minis, but i'm embarassed by them lol, so have a look at my version of Stern on the gallerys and see how far i've progressed.

And the best bit i can advise to you is have faith in yourself.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Like the work on the jetbikes. Glad you didnt use the little eldar wings on all of them. maybe for the sergeant but i think the ones without look much better. Maybe do a little work on the front end of them. Maybe cut it down a bit and add a grill. Just an idea, they look great as is. Possesed are lookin good.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

*Death 0F Angels*
I only added the wings to the attack bike cause I wanted to bulk it up some, so it appeared to truly be a 2 wound model, and not look like just any other biker. The front parts will be getting some more work, as these are still quite deep in the WiP stage. But getting the main body of them converted was the big step.

*Drachaos*
Its not that I really lack faith in myself. I mean overall I'm really happy with how my army appears when I put it on a table to play. Its painted and I did it (gonna be a few rare, odd exceptions... but 99.9% me), alot of people can't say that. 

Never tried thinning my paint, probably would make the stuff last longer to, lol.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, here is one of my chaos lords... and I took the advise to try and limit the colors I used. Not sure I'm really happy with it.. but it does look better in person... one day I should get a better camera maybe.










And here is a mini I did for the Bolter & Chainsword forum, but again I tried to keep in mind limiting my colors more and work more on detailing.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

those do look better! the chaos marine looks garish as hell, but hey, that's not a bad thing, right? :biggrin:

glad to see you've started to put more thought into your color choice. the first scheme i worked up for my marines had waaaay too much variety....i think i used four or five colors in large amounts. now i'm down to three main colors, with a couple more for detailing and such. speaking from experience, i was much more satisfied with my miniatures once i'd switched to a more limited palate. 

two more things...first, a slight criticism. i recently got a suggestion to use a color different from that of the base to paint the rim. i tried it out, and found it makes a difference. you might consider perhaps a brown for your rims...it really somehow makes the model look more finished. 

and a compliment...i absolutely love your jetbikes! you've melded the imperial bitz into the eldar quite well; they really look 'imperial,' which i'd think would be difficult to acheive with an eldar model. excellent work; keep it up!


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh yeah.. and for the Chaos Lord I did my first try and thinning paint.. which was the bleached bone. Unfortunely you probably can't really see it cause of my crappy pictures, but its what I used for the mouths of the Lord and those on his Doom Siren.



loyalist42 said:


> those do look better! the chaos marine looks garish as hell, but hey, that's not a bad thing, right? :biggrin:


Well, if others think it looks good then I did something right  Granted most of my Chaos arn't quite as extreme looking models as this one (barring my Enhanced CSM for Fabius Bile), so I expect most to actually turn out better then my Chaos Lord did.



loyalist42 said:


> two more things...first, a slight criticism. i recently got a suggestion to use a color different from that of the base to paint the rim. i tried it out, and found it makes a difference. you might consider perhaps a brown for your rims...it really somehow makes the model look more finished.


What do you mean by rim? You mean the flocked base? Not having green on the outside part if I have green flock on top? 



loyalist42 said:


> and a compliment...i absolutely love your jetbikes! you've melded the imperial bitz into the eldar quite well; they really look 'imperial,' which i'd think would be difficult to acheive with an eldar model. excellent work; keep it up!


Thanks! I've actually had one person tell me I should enter some of them into a Golden Daemon contest, but I don't think my painting does the conversion justice... at least not enough to win something in one of those contests. Plus there is the problem of getting to a Con that has one of these said contests. And I've had several others tell me they're gonna steal the idea to use themselves, lol, still waiting to see the labors of those works though.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rindaris said:


> What do you mean by rim? You mean the flocked base? Not having green on the outside part if I have green flock on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've actually had one person tell me I should enter some of them into a Golden Daemon contest, but I don't think my painting does the conversion justice... at least not enough to win something in one of those contests. Plus there is the problem of getting to a Con that has one of these said contests. And I've had several others tell me they're gonna steal the idea to use themselves, lol, still waiting to see the labors of those works though.


yeah, imho painting the side of the base a different color from the flocked portion makes the model stand out a bit more. 

as for the Golden Daemon, why the hell not? you might as well. even if you don't win the big prize, at least you'll be getting yourself to a Games Day. as for actually getting to a con, there's a Chicago Games Day every year; judging by the location listed in your info box, you might want to give that a look


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, I'd consider Chicago, but I had already made plans for Origins. Room, ticket, all that stuff arranged. Maybe if my work hours continue to pick up... but more likely next year rather then this year.

I never really thought about painting the rim of the base a different color. I'll try it on my scouts which are my next goal to get finished


----------

